# Doom/Stoner/Sludge



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 23, 2015)

I couldn't seem to find a thread devoted to this type of music, so I thought I'd make one!

I've been really getting into this sort of thing lately & thought I'd post a few I really like.

Acid Bath - Finger Paintings of the Insane
(no videos) 

Candlemass - Droid


Hoopsnake - Curse of the White Widow


I actually first heard Hoopsnake today, seen a random decal when taking band pictures last summer & just came across the picture again, so I looked them up & wasn't disappointed







Feel free to post your favorites!


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2015)

love this kinda stuff.

faves are probably wo fat, earthless, sleep, electric wizard, church of misery and all the bands with "bong" somewhere in the title


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 23, 2015)

Pallbearer
Pilgrim
Yob
Conan


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's a teaser for my new album, I think it quite neatly fits into this style 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdc2odox62o


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 23, 2015)

I like Monster Magnet, The Sword, Electric Wizard, Sasquatch, and anything Ed Mundell decides to do. For me, make it like Hawkwind, but then go heavier. Perfect.


----------



## Beavis83 (Jan 23, 2015)

On Pain of Death: Absolute filthy doom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ncES10JTg

Electric Taurus
https://www.facebook.com/electrictaurus?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## vilk (Jan 23, 2015)

+1 for Conan. I don't know why they haven't gotten bigger yet. They really have an original take on this stuff compared to so many other bands of the genre.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 23, 2015)

Bongripper. Bongripper forever.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2015)

forgot about conan. heavy as dicks.


----------



## Speedos (Jan 23, 2015)

definitely Isole...you absolutely shouldn't miss this epic doom metal! what's cool about them is that the songs in their albums follow a storyline!! check my post on this http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/286220-great-lyrics-your-favorite.html









also , some stoner rock :


----------



## gunch (Jan 23, 2015)

lean more toward the hardcore/sludge side 

Kowloon Walled City
Knut
Keelhaul 
Black Sheep Wall 
Admiral Angry
Abominable Iron Sloth 
Soilent Green 
Acid Bath
Iron Monkey 
Crowbar
Nails


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow so many replies so fast, I didn't there there were so many fans of the sub genre on here


----------



## vilk (Jan 23, 2015)

ARMED FOR APOCALYPSE. If you've never heard them, look up the song The Well.

also +1 for Black Sheep Wall I'm so pumped for their new album coming


----------



## ridner (Jan 23, 2015)

lots I dig that have been mentioned. trying to avoid duplication.

Vulgaari
Weedeater
Monolord
The Well
Windhand
Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats
Acid King
Kadavar

the list goes on and on


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 23, 2015)

A few more


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 23, 2015)

Bog Oak. Band has only released one EP, but they absolutely destroy. Female vocalist too:


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 23, 2015)

Some of these may be more on the Post Metal Side.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 23, 2015)

Doctor Smoke from Ohio


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 23, 2015)

Doctor Smoke


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2015)

doctor smoke is sick too


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a fan of Bison (BC), though they are a little more punky. I'm also a fan of the ambient post-rock side of stoner/sludge like Russian Circles and Pelican

I guess I'm not a fan of direct sludge lol.

My Pandora also introduced me to Alabama Thunder..... recently, which I approve of.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 23, 2015)

YOB, the current gods of doom in my opinion:



Witch Mountain



Royal Thunder



Lord Mantis



The Sword




Ahab


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 23, 2015)

Weedpecker



Windhand



Sungrazer


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> I'm also a fan of the ambient post-rock side of stoner/sludge like Russian Circles and Pelican


Same here dude Got any other ones like them?


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 24, 2015)

And of course the birth of Doom


----------



## fps (Jan 24, 2015)

There's a big Facebook group called Doom/Stoner/Sludge/Southern and all people do is complain at each other. I think in part because I don't think stoner and doom are similar things at all, and they attract different people. Doom I think of Cathedral or Yob, stoner I think Fu Manchu and Orange Goblin. Such different vibes.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 24, 2015)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Same here dude Got any other ones like them?



Cult of Luna is the only other one I got, but they have maybe 2 or 3 really heavy songs on an album.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 24, 2015)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Same here dude Got any other ones like them?



Latitudes was already mentioned - definitely check them out. Also Omega Massif, and Year of No Light, though the latter tend a little more towards the black/post-black side.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 24, 2015)

shadowlife said:


> Weedpecker



Beat you by a couple of post, but since that band ....ing rock, nothing wrong with it being double posted 

Edit: Here's two others that haven't been mentionned


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been listing to the Melvins a lot lately


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 24, 2015)

check out Evoken

http://youtu.be/RQTPWTDZmvw


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 24, 2015)

My old band, really good stuff


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 24, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Latitudes was already mentioned - definitely check them out. Also Omega Massif, and Year of No Light, though the latter tend a little more towards the black/post-black side.


I really like Year of No Light, that kind of blackened post doom stuff is great


----------



## petersenb9 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would add Buzzoven and Sodhauler


----------



## wildrat666 (Jan 24, 2015)

KYUSS


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jan 24, 2015)

My intro band to sludge/stoner metal;


----------



## gogolXmogol (Jan 26, 2015)

Just found another awesome band!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 26, 2015)

Electric Citizen (Black Sabbath style band with female lead singer)
Black Debbath (Black Sabbath style band with Norwegian lead singer)
Pallbearer (of course)
I was just listening to Wo Fat binge today (The Conjuring, The Black Code, and on deck: Psychedelonaut)
Truckfighters
Sleep
Monster Magnet
Electric Wizard


----------



## thegut (Jan 27, 2015)

For that Cult of Luna sound:





Stoner and doom:


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm always really impressed when it comes to discussions of this kind of music because somebody always posts a bunch of bands that I thought nobody would know about, since this sort of isn't SSO's usual thing.

Anyways some sludge and post kind of stuff;




Really love this album, not sure if you can find it anywhere though :/


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 28, 2015)

wildrat666 said:


> KYUSS



This. Can't have a doom/sludge/stoner thread without mentioning Kyuss and Sleep. Every band mentioned in here has been heavily influenced by these two.


----------



## vilk (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, yeah, but Kyuss is a desert rock band... And they aren't doom or sludge related really in the least. The only things alike between bands in this thread and Kyuss would maybe be detuning the guitars and playing with vintage gear?

Sleep, obviously, is very pertinent.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 28, 2015)

vilk said:


> Well, yeah, but Kyuss is a desert rock band... And they aren't doom or sludge related really in the least. The only things alike between bands in this thread and Kyuss would maybe be detuning the guitars and playing with vintage gear?
> 
> Sleep, obviously, is very pertinent.



Interesting perspective. Kyuss was pretty sludgey and I'm fairly sure they influenced alot of the aformentioned bands, regardless of what pigeonhole they were put in.


----------



## vilk (Jan 28, 2015)

NorCal_Val said:


> My intro band to sludge/stoner metal;




I have literally NEVER heard of bold thrower being described as anything other than death metal... I'm not really sure what is doom sludge or stoner about them at all...


----------



## thraxil (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## I Shot JR (Jan 30, 2015)

Not really into the stoner rock thing but Crowbar, Eyehategod, Down, and Corrosion of Conformity (basically anything Jimmy Bower has been in at some point) are all some of my all time favorites.

I remember first hearing Crowbar and thinking "wait, you can go slow?". It opened up a new world to me, that being hardcore. And I've been slammin' and breakdownin' ever since.

And of course there's Soilent Green which is like death metal-sludge or something.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8KkdlGlQH8


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think there's a single post so far that I didn't like 

But my favorites posted here so far are

Conan
Latitudes
Weedpecker
Electric Wizard
Bongripper
The Sword

And probably some others I forgot


----------



## DXL (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't believe no one posted the original stoner metal yet.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Feb 1, 2015)

DXL said:


> I can't believe no one posted the original stoner metal yet.




Already did post #29


----------



## DXL (Feb 1, 2015)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Already did post #29



okay check that, I can't believe only one other person posted it


----------



## Flemmigan (Feb 1, 2015)

They may not be the epitome of straight-sludge or doom since they've explored so many other sounds, but c'mon... ya gotta love these guys. The kings. Neurosis. 



6:50 of The Tide gets me more ready to punch inanimate objects than any other piece of music out there.   Seeing them live was transcendental. Two years later I think my ears are still ringing.


----------



## DXL (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally decided to give that Weedpecker album that a few people posted a listen. I gotta say that it might be my favorite stoner rock album next to Welcome to Sky Valley


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2015)

...Seriously?

SERIOUSLY?! 3 pages and no mention of Lumbar?!


----------



## jernigant (Feb 3, 2015)

Boris- Riot Sugar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6GCXJ3VQWQ
Inter Arma- The Cavern
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuOuPMXw6xs


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 3, 2015)

Leafhound!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8bGgtU1bwA


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 14, 2015)

This thread should be so much longer.


----------



## cyb (Apr 14, 2015)

Been diggin' on this lately...


----------



## petereanima (Apr 14, 2015)

^ glad you are digging it, i play guitar in Iron Heel.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 14, 2015)

I caught Primitive Man last Sunday and it was absolutely SAVAGE.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 14, 2015)

Talking of stoner metal, for those who liked them, Weedpecker just announced that they'll realese a song on thursday coming off the next album.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Apr 14, 2015)

I saw The Atlas Moth Last night and as expected they are amazing live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5E3roEW_NU


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 14, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Bongripper. Bongripper forever.



Are there bands like Bongripper? I mean low tuned and instrumental. Kinda like Pelican too.


----------



## ryanougrad (Apr 14, 2015)

High on Fire


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone post UFOMAMMUT yet?



lighter but still stoner: Mountain Witch

Local to my current ends is Herder, these guys go hard man

Salem's pot I saw with a mate recently in Lewaarden, nuts:

Basically 70% of the bands coming to NEWS - desertfest berlin.

Also thanks to the guy who posted Beastwars, they come from my home town in New Zealand and I love those guys. Empire is such an inspiring track, I've literally written the lyrics to five songs with that track on repeat as inspiration.

[EDIT]

I don't think this was posted by Beastwars:

This thread is amazeballs, it was exactly what I was looking for as I've been going through a massive doom-stoner-sludge binge. Happy days&#8230; if thats allowed on a thread about Doom metal


----------



## vilk (Apr 14, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Are there bands like Bongripper? I mean low tuned and instrumental. Kinda like Pelican too.



Belzebong



They're not as detuned as Bongripper (hardly anyone is), but they are instrumental stoner doom metal.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2015)

These guys are mostly instrumental, at least one album I have of theirs is, also not as low:


I love these guys, but I can't find their CD's anywhere or MP3's. It sucks because I want to give them money for how rad their music is. Again mostly instrumental.

Liquid sound company:


Vilk thanks for posting ^^ these guys rock. Armed Apocalypse was an awesome call too.


----------



## vilk (Apr 14, 2015)

I love Armed for Apocalypse. I think it's great that they're playing doomy sludgy stuff with more of a hardcore element. On top of that they get an _awesome_ tone out of EMGs with their ENGLs. Really pumped for their album to come out this year. I wonder what it will be like though since their first and second albums are like totally different.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2015)

vilk said:


> I love Armed for Apocalypse. I think it's great that they're playing doomy sludgy stuff with more of a hardcore element. On top of that they get an _awesome_ tone out of EMGs with their ENGLs. Really pumped for their album to come out this year. I wonder what it will be like though since their first and second albums are like totally different.



That Hardcore vibe gives them a sound reminiscent of Eyehategod and Crowbar, but I find them a lot more accessible than the former. I really tried with EHG but could never get into them. Personally I find hardcore difficult to appreciate probably in the same way many find Doom Metal hard to appreciate 

Crowbar yes, but only in a certain mood.

I'm impressed at their tone also, I'm not the biggest fan of EMG's and I agree that its really solid.


----------



## vilk (Apr 14, 2015)

They did a great series of live songs for EMGtv



Also the awkward bald guy isn't in the band anymore. At least when I saw them last fall he wasn't. Or he somehow morphed into short beefy tan guy. His head looks so goofy poking around in these videos.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 14, 2015)

vilk said:


> They did a great series of live songs for EMGtv
> 
> Also the awkward bald guy isn't in the band anymore. At least when I saw them last fall he wasn't. Or he somehow morphed into short beefy tan guy. His head looks so goofy poking around in these videos.



I normally rep the bald guy, because us bald guys have to back each other up but man does he really look out of place. He kinda looks like the bald guy from Premiere Guitars Rig Rundowns, the guy who interviewed slayer and came of like a mad fan boy.

I'll say one thing man, those guys a super tight live, which is seriously impressive. Considering the kind of sound they have too they are quite precise about their playing, and their singer is on point on both his vocals and guitar playing


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 14, 2015)

Heaviest thread on SSO 2015 

All this .... is amazing. I can't even really contribute because all the bands I can recommend have been said.

But I have yet to see a mention of Bison outside my post, and no videos. So here:


----------



## desmondtencents (Apr 14, 2015)

Fog Cult
These guys got mentioned/suggested in another thread on here. I checked out their bandcamp page and ordered up a CD/T-shirt pack. It just came the other day and I've been listening to the disc for a couple days now.
Pretty good stuff and they're in the studio working on new material too!
https://fogcult.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Humbuck (Apr 14, 2015)

Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## petereanima (Apr 15, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> I love these guys, but I can't find their CD's anywhere or MP3's. It sucks because I want to give them money for how rad their music is. Again mostly instrumental.



https://samsarabluesexperiment.bandcamp.com/


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 15, 2015)

petereanima said:


> https://samsarabluesexperiment.bandcamp.com/



Thanks man!

I was actually referring to Liquid Sound Company (Sorry if I wasn't clear). I've tried to find their stuff, I'm not even sure they are signed to a label as they release albums so sporadically.

I have one of Samsara's albums


----------



## petereanima (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah, my bad, that comes from my un-ability of multitasking.


And here my stoner-contribution for this thread:



Spinning this record (and their new one, also amazing) a lot lately.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 15, 2015)

petereanima said:


> Ah, my bad, that comes from my un-ability of multitasking.
> 
> And here my stoner-contribution for this thread:
> 
> Spinning this record (and their new one, also amazing) a lot lately.



Multitasking = How to f*** everything up simultaneously.

Yeah Elder are the shizz, and Lore is an amazing album. I'm blasting it now while I work in my Uni's Library haha.


[EDIT]
Petereanima seeing as you're in Austria and its near (sorta) are you headed to Desert Fest in Berlin?


----------



## petereanima (Apr 15, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> [EDIT]
> Petereanima seeing as you're in Austria and its near (sorta) are you headed to Desert Fest in Berlin?



Unfortunately I can't make it - it's the last weekend before our "gig-season" starts, so we need to rehearsal. It's a shame though, amazing line up! 


In thread related news (kinda "old" news, but doom news travel slow, so...): New Pallbearer track rules hard. You can hear the growing experience in his voice.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 29, 2015)

New Bell Witch came out. Completely crushing.


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 29, 2015)

Weedpecker has just released their second album- every bit as good as the first!
Release of the year so far for me.








https://weedpecker.bandcamp.com/album/ii


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 30, 2015)

How could we forget Woods? David was easily one of the greatest lyricists of all time.


----------



## vilk (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't listen because at work but I know the band Woods of Ypres and unless they changed their sound DRASTICALLY they are not even anything close to what this thread is about. Last time I heard them they were like a wimpy black metal band. I'm pretty sure they even coined the subgenre.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 30, 2015)

vilk said:


> I'm sorry I can't listen because at work but I know the band Woods of Ypres and unless they changed their sound DRASTICALLY they are not even anything close to what this thread is about. Last time I heard them they were like a wimpy black metal band. I'm pretty sure they even coined the subgenre.



Its slow and depressing. I'd day they fit under the doom umbrella, albeit with some other genre suffix.

Listen to Woods 4 and 5. Those albums are masterpieces. Woods 5 was released for free following David's death and is my personal favorite from them.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 30, 2015)

New Bell Witch: Four Phantoms | Profound Lore Records


----------



## Fraz666 (Jun 10, 2015)

The new GOATSNAKE is out and awesome: so heavy, so bluesy.... that voice.....


----------



## bhakan (Jun 10, 2015)

I totally forgot this thread existed. I need some sludgy recommendations. Been listening to a lot of this kind of stuff recently and I'm wondering if anyone know some bands that sound kind of like Torche does on songs like Tarpit Carnivore 

I love Torche, but I'd love to hear more stuff in that vein with screamed vocals instead of the cleans that they do on most of their output. When looking for bands like this, they normally are either relatively bluesy, or super slow. I love the bluesy stuff and the super slow stuff, but I'm just craving something different. 

Basically those fat, sludgy mid tempo riffs in a lot of Torche's stuff are perfect, but just with some heavier vocals. If anyone has any ideas I'd love to hear them.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 10, 2015)

^^^ If you haven't already tried some Baroness, specifically the _Red Album_ and _Blue Record_, this would be a good time.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 10, 2015)

^I love Baroness, Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 10, 2015)

Verse riff in the first song on that Elder album is straight Immigrant song rip off. Still better than Zeppelin.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Aug 19, 2015)

This is one of the finest doomy/sludgy songs ever imho.


----------



## Fraz666 (Aug 19, 2015)

I love Sun & Sail Club (members of Kyuss and Fu Manchu) and I love the new one:


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 20, 2015)

Seeing these guys tomorrow!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Shameless self promotion here.

https://gridband.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## cult (Aug 21, 2015)

Red Fang, great Stoner Rock Band


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Aug 21, 2015)

Sabbath Assembly: I, Satan


Celtic Frost: Synagoga Satanae


Black Flag: Three Nights


Saint Vitus: Burial At Sea


Sunn O))): It Took The Night To Believe


Moss: The Coral of Chaos


Werwolf Ensemble: I Scream In The Sun


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 21, 2015)

These guys are cool:

https://mammothstorm.bandcamp.com

Saw these guys live, funniest Sound Check ever:
https://thehyle.bandcamp.com

Bought this album, reminded me of older Masto:
https://witchripper.bandcamp.com

As an aside I <3 's this thread. Its nice to not have to sour the inter webs for suggestions.


----------



## Rap Hat (Aug 21, 2015)

Kamni, Witch Mountain, Adrift for Days, Tank86, Thou, Bong, Annapurna, Zoroaster, Without God, Tombs, Space Bong, Snailking, Moss, Horse Latitudes, Major Kong, and Gholas.

Should be something for everyone in that list.

Oh and me, Slothful Bong!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 9, 2015)

Something of a Necro-Bump but I found these guys, and really love the album:
https://dielikegentlemen.bandcamp.com


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 21, 2015)

Dunno if posted before, but Uncle Acid (and the Deadbeats), some great Black Sabbath-ish stoner/doom rock.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 21, 2015)

If you're looking for good new doom/stoner/sludge: Doom Charts


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2015)

Giant Squid, some really strange psychedelic doom.


----------



## turbo_4i4ka (Nov 18, 2015)

Heya, another necrobump here.

Can you suggest me more bands in the vein of Isole and Solitude Aeturnus? I really love their melancholic style, but can't seem to find anything new that comes even close (I also listen to Candlemass, Memento Mori & Krux (derivative bands, I know )). Thanks in advance guys.

Doom on!


----------



## vilk (Nov 18, 2015)

^Pallbearer? 




edit: lol sorry I just checked they're already posted in this thread a bunch of times


----------



## Bloodshredder (Nov 18, 2015)

Herder 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV03RGTQR90




and femacoffin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjxKtOZ-Uk


----------



## turbo_4i4ka (Nov 18, 2015)

Alright guys, I'll check 'em out tomorrow. Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 19, 2015)

More stonery than sludge, but I just discovered these guys and enjoy their music so much, bought all four albums:
https://blackspaceriders.bandcamp.com/
Their most recent album is the most accessible, but the first three are more stonery.


----------



## Refuge (Nov 19, 2015)

More Epic Doom than Stoner/Sludge - A Sickness Unto Death


----------



## Fraz666 (Nov 19, 2015)

the new With The Dead is awesome (with ex from Cathedral, Electric Wizard, Ramesses)


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 19, 2015)

Quality stoner rock from Italy


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 19, 2015)

I saw Om last night here in Groningen. It was some seriously hippy stuff, and very cool to watch:



Al Cisneros has a really cool style of Bass.


----------



## vilk (Nov 20, 2015)

OH MAN. Speaking of Italian stoner doom metal, I totally forgot about Caronte

It's like Electric Wizard but the vocalist reminds me of Glenn Danzig!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric Citizen is basically a Black Sabbath tribute band playing originals -- very cool!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 20, 2015)

vilk said:


> OH MAN. Speaking of Italian stoner doom metal, I totally forgot about Caronte
> 
> It's like Electric Wizard but the vocalist reminds me of Glenn Danzig!!


Oh lawd. So much rep to give and no way to give it.


----------



## MFB (Nov 20, 2015)

Ho ...., Monolord is some good doomage.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 21, 2015)

An awesome friend of mine is getting some attention for his doom band Un. He was gaining traction a couple years ago but got cancer and had to deal with all of that. While he was unsure of his mortality, he wrote an album thats a crazy combo of post rock and super slow funeral doom. 

Stream New Un: "Through the Luminous Dusk"


----------



## celticelk (Nov 21, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> An awesome friend of mine is getting some attention for his doom band Un. He was gaining traction a couple years ago but got cancer and had to deal with all of that. While he was unsure of his mortality, he wrote an album thats a crazy combo of post rock and super slow funeral doom.
> 
> Stream New Un: "Through the Luminous Dusk"



That's some good stuff. Definitely picking that up when it drops.


----------



## MetalGuitarArmoury (Nov 21, 2015)

One of my favorite doom bands (and most underrated, as far as I'm concerned) is Warhorse. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqWV7Cctmbc


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 1, 2015)

-Necrobumped-
My best friend/producer just got this on tape and its BRUTAL:



https://mammothweedwizardbastard.bandcamp.com

How can you not love the name, its all the doom cliche's right there, and their band patch is awesome.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 2, 2015)

BOOM.


----------



## Shrediablo (Dec 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-lhKTBC5UI

Been on a massive Acid Bath kick as of late! Their 2 albums from the 90's are absolute gems!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here ya go..


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 2, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqorw-343pg

I've been jamming Slomatics lately, sounds alot like conan so slooooow and low


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 2, 2015)

Graves at Sea- all time favorite. I like their d00m because its purely evil. None of those cheese Sabbath gallops here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFm87zk_t3g


----------



## celticelk (Dec 3, 2015)

The debut from Un (the other project of Samothrace bassist Monte McCleary) comes out tomorrow, and is now streaming: Step into the Tomb of Funereal Doom Newcomers Un | NOISEY. If you like Samothrace, or are open to a little post-metal in your doom, you'll dig this.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 4, 2015)

A friend of mine showed me these guys a few weeks ago and I've been mercilessly playing this EP over and over ever since. They're an awesome blend of sludgy guitars, slightly ....ty production, and bone crushing riffage  maybe more hardcore than doom, but they still fit the stoner/doom label in my book


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## vilk (Dec 11, 2015)

New Conan weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!!!!!!!!

IMO Horseback Battle Hammer is far beyond worlds better than any other release they've ever done. The reason is that it's the slowest (also best tone. Also best song - Krull - which has the best lyrics). I felt that Blood Eagle was too fast too often. Having said that, I still listen to it constantly  . I hope the new one will slow it down like good ol HBH!


MYYYYYYY NAAAAAME IS KRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 12, 2015)

So, anyone here up for some funeral doom?


----------



## vilk (Jan 14, 2016)

Recently this is my jam. Also I'm not sure if I saw Thou posted in this thread yet but they are VERY prolific, so here's a good starting point for you!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2016)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> A friend of mine showed me these guys a few weeks ago and I've been mercilessly playing this EP over and over ever since. They're an awesome blend of sludgy guitars, slightly ....ty production, and bone crushing riffage  maybe more hardcore than doom, but they still fit the stoner/doom label in my book





For a second I thought it was a hardcore band called Knocked Loose from my old city. I like them equally as much.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 18, 2016)

MikeH said:


> For a second I thought it was a hardcore band called Knocked Loose from my old city. I like them equally as much.


It's the same band I think.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 14, 2016)

Some nice melodic doom/death I've been quite addicted to lately.


----------



## thegut (Apr 29, 2016)

New Beastwars:


New Cobalt:


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 29, 2016)

^^

Rep for Beastwars from my home town in NZ. I'm glad you necro-bumped this as I was switched onto a new band at Roadburn.

I don't know if I or someone else posted this but Herder from Friesland in the Netherlands blew my mind live. Their record Gods is so good, but live, they sound even BETTER than the record:


----------



## kevink2 (May 27, 2016)

Met the bass player of this group on Talkbass, recently released. Amazingly brutal doom project. Fretless instruments, downtuned to E1 for guitars, E0 for bass.

Subetroth


----------



## kevink2 (May 27, 2016)

Instrumental


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 28, 2017)

SO WHAT IF NECROBUMP

My old band released a fucking bitching full length yesterday, definitely give it a listen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2017)

Grand Magus used to do more Doom type stuff in their first couple albums.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 29, 2017)

I discovered a band from the pays basque (between france and Spain) whose name is RODEO.
Great songs, great riffs, really diggin it ( i got no actions on the band whatshowever)


----------

